# VIP722 Problems...New Receiver.. Reboot



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a new 722 and it is constantly rebooting. I can watch shows for 2 to 20 min and it will go black then do a quick reboot. Sometimes it comes back up and other times I have to do a power cycle. I have never had this much problems with a receiver before. I have 3 622's and just upgraded my dish to the new 1000.4. My other receivers work perfectly with the upgrade. I had to have all MEPG 4 receivers for the dish upgrade so I replace my 522 with a 722. The receiver is in a new spot in my house but I don't think that has anything to do with this. I have performed multiple check switches and it always comes up fine. I was hoping that it was missing a download and that one of these nights it would get it and start working normally. It has been almost a week and it is still acting up. I have installed multiple receivers in the past and never had a problem that I couldn't resolve. If there is a solution anyone knows of please let me know otherwise I will be calling dish soon for a replacement. I purchased it directly from my local dish retailer (no lease) so should I go through him or call dish? He was the one that activated this unit. I have been with dish for many years and have always been a happy customer. I know they will take care of me, I just hate to have to call and go through all the hassle. Thanks


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Unless it's placed in a position where it's overheating, you have a bad box and need a replacement.

I had two 722s installed and one had behavior similar to that you describe; I've had no such issues ever since the one that was rebooting was replaced.


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I am pretty sure it is bad, I have tried just about everything and it is not working. Also it is in a very open area. There is a DVD/VCR under it but that has not been turned on since I installed it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since you just updated your Dish. One thing you might want to check is your connections? Make sure they are all good. Is your cable going through a surge protector? if so, I would take the surge protector out. 

Based on your description you had a 622 running there with no issues. I would rule out power as a possibility for now. 

Most likely you got a bad 722, but I would check the connections just to make sure something did not get messed up when they upgraded your Dish.


----------



## bhoffman (Mar 9, 2009)

I've had my 2nd one for about 30 days now and it has rebooted 4 times when I've been home trying to watch some TV. How knows how much it reboots in all (because I'm at work 40 hours per week). Anyway, I called Dish the other night to complain that my 2nd dvr is rebooting and the foreign support lady told me to make sure we are powering off the unit at night! She said this is most likely causing the reboots! I told her that it powers itself off, after so much inactivity. She said that, that is not the same thing... I guess I'm not sure if I believe her. I have read nothing in the manual saying you need to make sure you power off the receiver when your finished. What is my next step. Should I call back and say this is BS! 

My first vip722 was doing the same thing. When I called support for that one all they said was to make sure it was plugged directly into the wall and not into a surge protecter. They never mentioned anything about powering it off! I would really like to somehow get out of my contract and switch back to DTV. Had 2 DirecTivo's running and neither of them rebooted on their own... 

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you do a hard reboot (unplug the unit, wait 20 seconds, plug it back in) and your ViP 722 receiver keeps rebooting, it's likely a bad box. It happens. Call tech support, tell them politely you want a new box.

The fact is when I got my first 722, it was a dud. Second one was fine. When I was first interacting with Dish Quality and Echostar Engineering on the audio problem (separate ongoing thread), they finally asked for my box along with one from St. Louis because they couldn't recreate the problem in the Rockies. But _*they*_ told me to be sure the one Dish was sending me worked. It didn't. Second one did. You mostly get refurbs and Dish just got some new software to monitor their problems at the refurb division in Texas.

The 722 is an excellent box but hardware quality control sucks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Given you have had two.. need more info to come up with suggestions. As Pherlin suggested you could have gotten two bad boxes. But some things to know and check.

1) 722 never turn off and don't turn them off. They go into standby mode and that is all you need to make sure happens. Reboots happen nightly.

2) Is it just happening in one location in the house? if that is the case.. Is it in an enclosed cabinet. Check the connectors.

3) IS the reboot happening as a result of a remote action or just while you are sitting there doing nothing? 

4) Is it on a UPS or power conditioner. Rebooting can be a result of a borderline power situation. 

Also.. check your timer and timer events. Also do you have more than 20 Dish Passes. Large number of Dish passes in the past have resulted in rebooting. 

I know ... lots of things to check.. but need to start looking at possible other influences at the same time. More info the better. Definitely more info in terms of having 3 boxes and if the problem seems to be moving. ONe thing you can do as a test. Swap two of your boxes and see if the problem moves with the box.


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

Monday evening my 722 began rebooting. every few hours at first, then 24 hours later sequentially. i tried plugging it directly into the wall, removing the LNB connection, and leaving it unplugged for several minutes with multiple combinations of all measures. nothing worked.

i called Dish and spoke to a very polite and helpful CSR. after explaining the situation to her, without hesitation she shipped me out a new 722.

while on the phone with the CSR i plugged my receiver back in, naturally i unplugged it due to its continuous reboot. i took down my RA number thanked the lady and hung up... but my receiver never rebooted.

one thing that has changed, we've had a cold front come through. the temperature in the room/house has gone from 76 to a themostat controlled 70. 6 hours later and the receiver is still going strong. i'm taking this time to archive my recordings over to my EHD.

one other thing to note is i've had an LNB drift of -6 on the LNB pointed at 129 for about 5 months now. signal on 129 is low (even after new bird), but still in the green. i'm sure its unrelated since it still hicupped even after disconnected from the dish.

just my experience... i just hope i dont have to pay another 40 dollar EHD enabling fee with this new receiver.


----------



## bhoffman (Mar 9, 2009)

1. We haven't been turning it off. 
2. We only have one 722. Not sure what you mean (just happening in 1 location in the house). Receiver is not in an enclosed cabinet. Connectors are good. 
3. It reboots on it's own and sometimes when we are trying to give it a command via a remote.
4. It is connected directly to the wall per Dish support. I have a ups I could try. If the power was an issue I'm sure I would hear my 3 ups units in the house sound alarm.

We do have quite a few dvr events setup, none of them are "dish pass" though.

When I mentioned above that it has happened 4 times, it was never in a row. The 4 times happened on 4 seperate days at totally different times.

Thanks for you help.
Really thinking I should call Dish soon. Think I only have a 30 day warranty on the 2nd box and I think it's been just over 30 days... They only gave me a 60 day warranty on the first box. That surprised me. Thought a brand new customer would get more then a 60 day warranty on the new receiver! I'm not too sure about Dish Network... 

Ben


----------



## bhoffman (Mar 9, 2009)

You've got to be kidding me! You can use an external hard drive to archive your shows!!!!!????!!! 2 days before they we going to swap my box out for the 2nd 722, I called Dish support and they said there wasn't any way to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm very upset! We had many recordings that were lost! Man.... I tell ya. Dish is pissing me off!!!!! I already have an external seagate >600gb and would have loved to have copied our shows off!


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

yes... but i did have the EHD before the reboot problem occurred.

within the past 9 hours the receiver has been behaving as if it was brand new. who knows when the reboot issue will come back so i'm taking advantage of this time to archive.

24 hours ago i was dead in the water as the receiver was continually rebooting.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bhoffman said:


> You've got to be kidding me! You can use an external hard drive to archive your shows!!!!!????!!! 2 days before they we going to swap my box out for the 2nd 722, I called Dish support and they said there wasn't any way to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm very upset! We had many recordings that were lost! Man.... I tell ya. Dish is pissing me off!!!!! I already have an external seagate >600gb and would have loved to have copied our shows off!


Hmmm WHat I would suggest is watch the standby screen on your receiver. Does have some useful information including the fact that Dish supports using an external hard drive to extend storage capabilities. The downsides are there is a one time activation fee of 39.99 and any hard drive you connect it all formated so it can only be used as and EHD.

Great feature. Wish you would have asked the forum. You would have gotten the right answer.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bhoffman said:


> 1. We haven't been turning it off.
> 2. We only have one 722. Not sure what you mean (just happening in 1 location in the house). Receiver is not in an enclosed cabinet. Connectors are good.
> 3. It reboots on it's own and sometimes when we are trying to give it a command via a remote.
> 4. It is connected directly to the wall per Dish support. I have a ups I could try. If the power was an issue I'm sure I would hear my 3 ups units in the house sound alarm.
> ...


Was not sure if you had more than one 722 that was why I was asking. If you had two you could swap to see if the issued followed the receiver. I do recall reading some threads here where people had rebooting boxes and a LNB swap fixed the issues. Not saying this is the problem but something to look into. Searching for LNB here should help find the thread.

For now.. I say wait for the other DVR and lets baseline from that box.


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. Vega said:


> Monday evening my 722 began rebooting. every few hours at first, then 24 hours later sequentially. i tried plugging it directly into the wall, removing the LNB connection, and leaving it unplugged for several minutes with multiple combinations of all measures. nothing worked.
> 
> i called Dish and spoke to a very polite and helpful CSR. after explaining the situation to her, without hesitation she shipped me out a new 722.
> 
> ...


so much for my "house is cooler" theory. as of early this morning its back to its old ways. oh well, new 722 should be here next week.


----------



## bhoffman (Mar 9, 2009)

you say you'll have a new one in a few days... do they just sent you one and let you do the swapping? When mine got swapped they sent a tech. I would rather do it myself. Also how long have your had your 722? I'm worried that it's been over 30 days since the swap and I think they said I only have a 30 day warranty. Are you having to pay anything for this swap?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

bhoffman said:


> you say you'll have a new one in a few days... do they just sent you one and let you do the swapping? When mine got swapped they sent a tech. I would rather do it myself. Also how long have your had your 722? I'm worried that it's been over 30 days since the swap and I think they said I only have a 30 day warranty. Are you having to pay anything for this swap?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


i called the CSR on wed. and told her how the receiver continuosly rebooted. she said she would send me out a new 722, no tech, and to call back in two days for the tracking number. i called back today, 2 days, and tracked the package. to my amazement the receiver was out for deliver today, and arrived today... wow.

they shipped the thing out of el paso, tx, but i must say the box looked like it was used for the opening scene in Ace Ventura Pet Detective. it was beat to heck and back. i'm almost ashamed to ship my old 722 back to them in the thing. the foam "rings" that are suppost to encase the receiver on each end were laying in the bottom of box with the receiver just sitting on them.

i was alittle nervous the receiver would even fire up. it is a refub, but looks new, and following each step activated flawlessly.

i had an EHD connected to my previous unit, and was glad to see i only needed to connect it to marry it to the new unit. i was fearing i may have to another EHD enabling fee.

one last thing, as far as the cost i only had to pay 14.99 for shipping which is billed to my account. if i had DHP, which i dont, the shipping would have been waived, but the failure of the receiver was completely covered under the leased receiver warranty.


----------



## jmac1163 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm on VIP722 #4, and it just died last night. Except for the first one, the failure has always been the same -- the infinite reboot cycle. The first one I had for 10 months, and the HDD died. The last 3 have all had the power supply issue. #2 was installed for less than 24 hours prior to reboot cycle. #3 was installed less than 1 week, #4 lasted just under a month. All (except #1) were remanufactured units.

1. The machine is in a cabinet, but it is not hot. It's not even warm to the touch.
2. I've had it plugged into both the wall directly, and power strip.

Has anybody tried a power conditioner/regulator, and that solved this problem?

thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I use a power conditioner with mine but also have one plugged directly into the wall. I have not had any issues with mine. Having said that, I am a big fan of using a power conditioner or UPS with these devices. 

Given you have had 4 of these, I would tend to suspect either you are having an external issues with your environment or you have been very unlucky in the referb go around. 

I would search this form on LNB. I think some people that have had this issue have swapped their LNB out and that solved this issues. (My memory could be totally wrong here, but something to look into). Do a search on 722 Reboot and you will see a number of threads discussing peoples experiences. Might be of help.

You say it is in a cabinet. I assume it is open air and a you have air above and to the sides of it. Mine is in a enclosed cabinet with fans and I have not ran into any issues but I do keep my door open from time to time and a temp gauge sitting next to it and if I see my cabinet get to the mid 90s I open the door.

Also Welcome to DBSTalk


----------

